# PNG Grafik



## snoophallo (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo

es dreht sich wie schon erwähnt um eine PNG Grafik.

Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin in Adobe Photoshop eine PNG Grafik zu erstellen, die dann ins Flash eingebunden wird und dann dort ohne den gewöhnlichen viereckigen Hintergrund erscheint.

Bsp.: 

Ein Bild mit nem Auto und das soll so bearbeitet werden, dass im Flash nur das Auto sichtbar ist ohne Hintergrund.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.
Thanks


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Mai 2004)

Suche am besten mal nach "Transparenz" bzw. dann auch gleich nach "Freistellen". Da wirst du mit Sicherheit fündig, da wir diese Thema schon oft hatten.
Falls dann noch fragen bestehen ... immer her damit


----------



## snoophallo (3. Juni 2004)

kann mir vielleicht noch mal jemand ausführlich erklären wie man im Photoshop eine PNG Grafik anlegt, bei der der Hintergrund eines Bildes beim Einfügen in Flash verschwindet und nur die grafik zu sehen ist.

Thanks


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Du erstellst Deine Grafik, machst "Für Web speichern" und dort stellst Du bei den Dateiformaten (Einstellungen) *.png ein, mit nem Häkchen in "Transparenz". Natürlich sollte vorher Dein Hintergrund des Bildes auch schon transparent sein...

Gruss


----------



## snoophallo (4. Juni 2004)

und wie bekomm ich den hintergrund meines bildes durchsichtig?


----------



## snoophallo (4. Juni 2004)

und was bedeutet das Wort "Interlaced"?


----------



## Twos (4. Juni 2004)

Du bekommst es auf 2 Arten Transparent:
1. datei Neu und dann beim Hintergrund Transparent wählen.
2.Bei deinem Bild einfach den Layer Backround löschen.

Natürlich muss deine Grafik freigestellt sein.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juni 2004)

Bei den Voreinstellungen des Bildes. Da stellst Du ein, welchen Hintergrund das Bild haben soll.
Du kannst auch, bei einfarbigem Hintergrund die Hintergrundebene duplizieren, die Originalebene ausblenden und auf der duplizierten dann mit dem Zauberstab den Hintergrund auswählen und mit Drücken der Entf-Taste diesen dann entfernen. Erkennbar ist transaprenter Hintergrund meist an dem grau-weiß-karierten Muster.

Zum Thema Interlaced sag ich jetzt mal nix, weil Du sicher schlau genug bist, mal das Handbuch und/ oder Google zu benutzen 

Gruss


----------



## snoophallo (4. Juni 2004)

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

